# just a question



## WildBillCody (May 12, 2010)

Let me start by saying i love horses! i think they are amazing. I joined this forum to ask some questions to help me on my way to maybe riding a horse someday. I am 6'4" and around 200-230 lbs depends on the hour...does that mean i am to large to ride a horse? I have NEVER seen anyone bigger then me on a horse much less anywhere near my size. I just want to ride a horse like for fun not competition. just casually maybe on a trail or in a pasture or on the road i dont really know i just would love to be able to ride one. any input is greatly appreciated. and im sorry for my lack of equine knowledge...


----------



## myhorsesonador (Jun 21, 2009)

Oh yeah! you could ride. I'm 200 and I ride a QH. She has no problems carrying my fat butt around!  

BTW WELCOME TO THE FORM!


----------



## WildBillCody (May 12, 2010)

thank you very much for your prompt reply!!! I am so happy now! you made my day!


----------



## myhorsesonador (Jun 21, 2009)

No problem!


----------



## rocky pony (Oct 5, 2007)

Welcome to the forum! =)
Yes, that will definitely be no problem at all.
Just always be sure not to get too too small of a horse. That's something that applies to everyone who rides.
The general rule of thumb is that a horse can carry 15-20% of his body weight, but it does vary. Things like breed, body type, fitness level, and the condition of a horse's joints and back all need to be taken into account as well.
Here is a website with other ways to calculate how much weight a horse can carry:
Methods to Calculate How Much Weight A Horse Can Carry - horsetype.com - For all types of horse lovers!

Best of luck and happy trails!


----------



## WildBillCody (May 12, 2010)

thank you very much!! i love this forum


----------



## rocky pony (Oct 5, 2007)

It really is a great place! It has its issues, but I've tried several other forums and people just weren't quite as helpful or friendly as they are here. It really is a wonderful enviroment to learn and spread knowledge in.


----------



## WildBillCody (May 12, 2010)

i just cant picture a horse other then like a draft horse carrying me around for any extended period of time..


----------



## Sunny (Mar 26, 2010)

Plenty of options out there for you! :] My uncle is well over 200 pounds and he rides a sturdy Tennessee Walking Horse with no problems! Quarter horses are know for being hardy and stout, but I have seen all sorts of breeds carry people welllllll over 200! Good luck and happy trails. Welcome to the forum! :]
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## equiniphile (Aug 16, 2009)

The stockier horse breeds will lug 300 lbs around! You'll be fine =)
Welcome to the forum


----------



## WildBillCody (May 12, 2010)

Thank you all for the warm welcome and all the input. Now i cant wait to learn how to ride a horse...i havent except like at a fair as a wee little boy. I hope there is a place i can learn around here..i havent found any yet..


----------



## JenC (Apr 26, 2010)

You're quite tall.  You should look for a nice tall warmblood with good bone to ride. I ride every weekend with a trail operation, and they have a big Clydesdale/Thoroughbred cross, that carries heavy and tall riders easily. 

You should see if there are any trail operations and lesson barns in your area. It's a great way to get started! Good luck on your path to horsemanship!


----------



## WildBillCody (May 12, 2010)

I am definitely not a small guy. Im actually closer to 6'6" now. It had been awhile since i last was measured. I love clydesdales but i had no idea they could be ridden. That would be amazing! Truth be told im actually kinda intimidated at the thought of getting on a horse..which is saying quite alot because theres not much that scares me. They are just so big and powerful...maybe unpredictable? I dont really know...I just want to do something that i have always wanted to do and get passed the slight fear i have of horses.


----------



## JenC (Apr 26, 2010)

It's good to have a healthy respect for them. They are large and powerful animals. 

You should find a lesson barn in your area, tell them about yourself and let them know your fears and concerns. Most beginner horses are very docile, and that helps beginners build their confidence. A good instructor will teach you how to handle horses from the ground first, and then into the saddle if you are completely new. 

Horses can be unpredictable, but with practice you will be on your way to building the skill set to effectively deal with precarious situations. I consider myself a beginner still. I just recently was "graduated" to the advanced horses at my barn. 

If you are serious about getting into horses I recommend doing some research online or getting some books on horses, particularly on natural horsemanship. A lot of good information in there. I'm sure you will find this forum very informative as well. 

I'm excited for you! Horses are so much fun. You have to tell us when you go for your first ride!


----------



## WildBillCody (May 12, 2010)

I will do all of that thank you very much JenC!


----------



## Northern (Mar 26, 2010)

Welcome, WBC! Just want to add that riding properly is an athletic endeavor; the true horseman keeps himself reasonably trim & fit.


----------



## roro (Aug 14, 2009)

Yes, just look for a stockier horse. If your weight bothers you/you feel self conscious when you ride, you can take some steps to lose it if you want.


----------



## JenC (Apr 26, 2010)

Am I the only one that thinks his weight is reasonable for a man that is 6'4 to 6'6 in height?


----------



## Mingiz (Jan 29, 2009)

JenC said:


> Am I the only one that thinks his weight is reasonable for a man that is 6'4 to 6'6 in height?


 
Nope I think it's ok.  That's a tall one !!


----------



## rocky pony (Oct 5, 2007)

Totally agree, sounds fine to me. That is very tall.


----------



## Northern (Mar 26, 2010)

For the record,a question arose in my mind about the 30 lb. fluctuation,(fat, muscle, ??) but I drew no conclusions. I said that the true horseman keeps himself in shape, because a newbie might not know that good riding requires it.


----------



## drafts4ever (Sep 1, 2009)

*I don't have a picture at the moment*

but a good friend of mine who has trail riding experience but nothing more has asked me to be his teacher and also find him a horse. When we hung out when we were 15 we were eye to eye, now he's 6'6 :shock: and makes my 17.3 Clydesdale mare look like a 14 hand pony:shock::shock::shock:. He fits her fine but I'm not used to her looking like a normal sized horse. 
He has enough horse knowledge now and wants to buy his own horse. He's keeping it at the same barn I board at and my trainer and I have been looking at nothing less than 17.2 hands tall and 1500lbs. Kevin isn't heavy he's actually stick thin and in great shape but he noticed he feels off balance and not centered on anything less than a draft or heavy draft cross. 

so no you're not too big or tall to ride a horse but make sure whatever horse you ride you are comfortable riding. and Yes Clydesdales can be ridden. My mare is my English pleasure ride.


----------



## WildBillCody (May 12, 2010)

I love this place! and for the record I am EXTREMELY athletic..I have no problem with my weight it has taken years of workouts and ridiculous training routines to get myself this way. But thank you everyone for all the help!!!  I cant wait to move forward in my pursuit of riding and doing everything involved with the care of a horse. 

Northern: I didnt know a good rider had to be in good shape either


----------



## WildBillCody (May 12, 2010)

this may be a stupid question to everyone else here but...does a draft horse mind being ridden? like isnt pleasure riding just a bit out of the scope of what they were bred to do?? Im not trying to make anyone mad or anything


----------



## RawhideKid (May 10, 2010)

*Buffalo Bill Cody*

Here's a picture I call Buffalo Bill Cody....and welcome to the forum! They say a horse comfortably carries 20% of it's own weight. So a 1000 lb horse carries a 200 lb'der. You might want about a 16 hands horse just so's your feet don't drag.  My son is only 6 feet and the stirrups are just about not long enough! Hey, but have at er, pard. There are plenty of horses and not enough time!!!


----------



## Sunny (Mar 26, 2010)

Drafts will happily carry a rider just as any other breed. They aren't only bred to drive anymore. Tons of people have them for riding horses. :]
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Northern (Mar 26, 2010)

Thank you, WBC!


----------



## SorrelHorse (Apr 9, 2009)

Trust me, its fine. I know people in the 300's who ride stocky QH's and I've even seen one ride a VERY stocky Welsh. Yeah. Ponies are frikin' strong.

Anyway, Look for something with a longer back and big bones. And taller is probably good too, since you're definately pretty tall. 

Get a lightweight saddle too. I used to help my father guide hunting trips and I had this idiot who I was in charge of teaching (Shwing him how to use a gun and saddle his horse and stuff. Eh.) and he went out and bought the HEAVIEST frikkin' saddle he could. An ancient, creaky, slippery leather saddle that I swear was over 150 lbs. And this was an overweight, disgusting looking city slicker who nearly shot my foot because he pointed a LOADED rifle at me after I told him not to. -.-

His horse was a QH, but he was more of a runner than a stocky pack horse. And when you're riding miles a day through rough terrian... Oh, _hell_ no. I saved that horses tail so many times by saying he was lame in his hind end after heating up his leg with my camp oven on low. (Too low to hurt. I wrapped the waffle plate in a towel and held it to his leg for 60 seconds and it was hardly hot but he believed me. Idiot didn't even notice.

Anyway, that's my story on why you SHOULDN't be like him, even though you don't sound anywhere near overweight at all. Just gotta make sure to get the right horse.


----------



## speedy da fish (May 7, 2009)

yeah you can ride!!
here is William Fox Pitt, he is around your hight and is a famous english equestrian.


----------



## xxBarry Godden (Jul 17, 2009)

Wild Bill
You biggest problem is going to be to find a riding centre that will take you on.
You are going to have to learn to sit correctly right from the beginning and to learn properly you'll need a hands on teacher. Most riding centres put a weight limit on their pupils and general speaking 14 stone - say 200lbs is top weight. Then you are 6ft4 - that means you'll need ideally a 16 hand horse at least. But above all you'll need an 'up to weight' fairly placid heavy horse with a kind temperament. Probably a crossbreed with Shire or Percheron in it.

Then go look at yourself naked in the mirror. Now are you a heavy man because you eat too much or are you one of those muscular types we see on American Football pitches? If you are bit flabby, and be honest with yourself, then you are going to have to lose some of the flab. That means exercising especially round the stomach and lower back area. Some folks get the idea that horse riding is for wimps but I can assure you "it ain't" Find yourself a pilates class - that will do wonders for you. (Do Pilates anyway - it is good for your posture)

Finally you'll need a good instructor whom you think you can like and respect. They don't go on trees and you are not exactly the young 12 year old girl they normally get to teach. 

One last thing- look in the piggy bank to see how much money you have. If you get hooked on horses then you are going to be short of money for life. 

But otherwise feel free to join the club. I have not met a horse yet that belongs to Weight Watchers.


B G


----------



## PaintHorseMares (Apr 19, 2008)

A good stocky Paint/QH/Appy will carry you around all day with no problem at all and plenty of energy to spare. Because of your height, a lot of folks will tell you use a taller horse, but a stocky horse takes up a lot of leg because of the size of their barrel, and there are plenty of 6'+ folks on stock horses. I'm 6'4" and our Paint mares are 14.2-15hh. Your biggest problems will be making sure that you can adjust the stirrups long enough, or a barn that has a weight limit rule on horses they rent/lease.


----------



## WildBillCody (May 12, 2010)

definitely no flab at all haha!!! all the responses are great thank you all


----------



## xxBarry Godden (Jul 17, 2009)

Wild Bill and Lessons in Humility
Well, after replying quickly to your thread asking whether a 6ft4 man weighing 240lbs living in Vermont could find a horse to ride, I began to wonder whether you had realised what you had set in motion. Noticeably the ladies had flocked to answer your post. There had been 31 posts and 356 viewers on a new thread over a matter of hours. You had not even mentioned your age, that you had the pecs of Brad Pitt, the smile of Robert Redford and the lankey horse rider frame of Clint Eastwood. You had merely casually mentioned your height and weight. Usually more modest men do have a tendency to stand aside for a man of your stature. You big guys look down on us short male mortals I suspect you are not used to the occasional taste of humility. Well I think before you take another step you ought to stop and think about where you are heading when you think of horses.

For a start a young kid born on a cattle farm, who has been used to horses since he was a toddler will be able to ride better than you ever can, however much effort you put into learning how to ride. A young lad, maybe 10 or 14 will spring up onto your horse and make it do things you never thought possible. In the event you’ll look on with a bright smile but inside you’ll be green with envy. Then one day you will look at the average male jockey and note how small and slim he is. By your standards he will be a nine stone weakling but he will be able to ride the fastest of thorobreds. By becoming horsey, you will have thrown away the advantages of physique which nature gave you. Your strength doesn’t count when dealing with horses; it is your guile and experience which matter.

When eventually you acquire your own horse, no doubt you’ll find it a stable down at the nearest livery yard. Suddenly it will come home to you that this horsey world is female dominated. You could well be the only man on the yard. The women aged from 8 to 68 will all stare at you, not because you are tall but because you are male. They will seek to find out who you are, where you came from and how good a horseman you are. At the beginning they will judge you by the condition of your horse but sooner or later they’ll get to judge you by your riding performance in the training arena. On that occasion you will be representing the male species and you simply must give a good show. Your tack must be clean, your horse must shine and the horse must go on the bit. Your legs and hands must be still; you must sit bolt upright with your heels down. However even if you do well on your own horse then one of those kind ladies will bring out her mare for a short test of your skills. She’ll tack it up and lead it over, with the words : “why don’t you try my horse“. She wants to test your mettle and you must come through with flying colours. That horse for sure will be no pushover and it will have been carefully chosen to test your capability. You will be judged by all on the yard by that one ride. Even the ladies who aren’t present will know all about the trial before night falls, especially if you come off. The jungle drums will rumble that night.

Now don’t think that any of these horsey ladies are likely to rush to invite you home for supper. No, they love their horses far more than the men in their loves. It is the horse that has its bed made each night and which is given a carefully measured bucket of feed. It is the horse that is bathed and groomed whenever it gets sweaty. The housework gets done only after the horse is safely tucked away. You could be lying in bed at home gasping for water suffering from pneumonia even the dreaded man flu but if at the same time the horse is even slightly lame, the Lady will be down at the yard calling for the vet. 

This is a woman’s world. We men are only tolerated since it is recognised from time to time that we do have our uses. We can lift bags of horse feed and we aren’t frightened of spiders. Look in the mail order catalogue books, you will quickly notice that nearly all of the fashion models are female. It simply doesn’t matter what we men look like in our baggy jeans. Our panty line can show.

So what I am asking is just why have you picked this sport when all that looms ahead for you is humility? Maybe as yet in life because of your size you have not yet had to come to terms with being looked down on. Sand has never been kicked in your face. Why don’t you choose to do weightlifting or to play football or the other games where size matters? If you tell me it is because a 750 kilo 17 hand Shire cross gelding gave you a nudge and a lick then I’ll know instantly that you are love struck. It will do no good for me to tell you that loving horses is a sickness. You will not understand. So whatever you do, don’t buy a mare as they are even more devious than the lady riders. 
I know all this for I have a beautiful dapple grey mare up in the barn myself. But I don’t have pecs.
B G


----------



## Beling (Nov 3, 2009)

Barry, you're so funny!:lol: Well, let me assure you, I've never seen a bad-looking fella-- so long as he's on a horse. (I don't even recognize them when they're on their motorcycles.) Over here, there are tons of men in the horse world, they dominate the training, but they mostly don't show: they compete. Roping, polo, gymkhana (barrels mostly) and halter classes. Showing their stallions, of course. Some of them are pretty big, and they generally ride big QH/TB-type horses. And since big horses are often slow, they get to wear big spurs.


----------



## Sunny (Mar 26, 2010)

There are lots of men in my area who ride. Mostly western pleasure or gaited horses, and a few barrel racers.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## WildBillCody (May 12, 2010)

I have played football and basketball and soccer and baseball practically since i could walk. Why do i want to ride a horse? Because i think they are beautiful! The grace, the athleticism that no man could ever match, that weird shiver they give me when they plant those big beautiful eyes on me and look through my soul..Or maybe its the way they twitch when you first touch their backs as though your some annoying bug, but once recognized they move a little closer and lean their head against your arm and shoulder..

I have never ridden a horse because when i was growing up only the girls rode horses..But id be lying if i said it wasnt ALWAYS a dream of mine. I do not have "big man syndrome" I look down on NO ONE...I make a living working for the state in a juvenile detention center. Believe me I have had plenty of sand kicked in my face. 


Humility sir is not something i need a lesson in


----------



## WildBillCody (May 12, 2010)

By the way i would like to commend you on your reply. It was probably one of the best most emotion filled responses to anything i have ever read. I was consumed by the love and respect you have for this "horsey world"


----------



## xxBarry Godden (Jul 17, 2009)

Wild Bill
I always take my life in my hands when I write something supposedly humorous.
Sometimes it works, sometimes I get it slightly wrong.

If you have the sensitivity to pick up the implied emotion in that last piece I wrote then you will do well with horses. Horses are an emotive subject. 
Go find yourself one - the sooner you learn to ride the easier it will be for you..

Just a thought: it is said that horses also work well with disturbed youngsters. 

Barry G


----------



## WildBillCody (May 12, 2010)

thank you barry


----------



## draftrider (Mar 31, 2010)

Wild Bill, if you are ever in Minnesota, come on over. My personal saddle horse is 19 hands and 2200 lbs. He could carry Jabba the Hutt with a smile. =)


----------



## JenC (Apr 26, 2010)

Draftrider,

If you have the chance, can you post a picture of your horse? I love drafts, and would love to see yours.


----------



## jamesqf (Oct 5, 2009)

Barry Godden said:


> Well, after replying quickly to your thread asking whether a 6ft4 man weighing 240lbs living in Vermont could find a horse to ride, I began to wonder whether you had realised what you had set in motion. Noticeably the ladies had flocked to answer your post.


Strange, but it didn't work for me. Of course I'm only 6 ft, and already have the horse.

But I have some of the same doubts about riding as Wild Bill does. Not that I think of horses as big & powerful: quite the opposite, in fact. I look at Ellie, and though I know intellectually (and have been told by far more knowledgeable people) that she's a good-sized horse who's perfectly capable of carrying me, in my mind I'm seeing this dainty little lady with ankle bones thinner than my wrists...


----------



## xxBarry Godden (Jul 17, 2009)

James, I am not surprised it didn't work for you - after all you are spoken for.

Some huzzy of mare has already got her hooks into you.

B G


----------



## jamesqf (Oct 5, 2009)

Barry Godden said:


> Some huzzy of mare has already got her hooks into you.


It's actually a threesome: I didn't mention the other female, who's a real b*tch. And jealousy sometimes rears its ugly head, when I brush one and not the other


----------



## Speed Racer (Oct 21, 2009)

jamesqf said:


> It's actually a threesome: I didn't mention the other female, who's a real b*tch. And jealousy sometimes rears its ugly head, when I brush one and not the other



Works the same on my end with my boys. :wink:

Of course, they've all had 'brain surgery' and been gelded, but they're still always vying for my attention. Especially the tall redhead and the short, fat grey.


----------



## draftrider (Mar 31, 2010)

JenC said:


> Draftrider,
> 
> If you have the chance, can you post a picture of your horse? I love drafts, and would love to see yours.


He is on my "horses" list- name is Lazarus. And incidentally he is for sale.


----------



## xxBarry Godden (Jul 17, 2009)

At the end of the day, my girlie DiDi plays it cool. In the evening out in the paddock she always makes it just that little difficult to catch her. I have to be eager and persistent to get close to her otherwise she won't play. Then, and only after she's been slipped a biscuit, does she coyly drop her head and allow the head collar to be slipped over her ears. She'll deign to walk slowly towards the gate, at her own pace mark you, where she will stop to peek around just to see which of the other horses is catching her departure.
Once we are at the stable door, she'll halt. She knows what's coming. Her man servant will now check and groom her to make sure there is no dirt clinging to her silky dapple grey coat. The brush must be soft and the comb must be clean. The final test of cleanliness is for her man to run his hands all over her coat and his fingers through her mane and tail. There must not be a spec of dust remaining before she enters her boudoir. If her mane is unruly then it must be sprayed with hair conditioner to make it lie flat. 
She expects her evening meal to have been prepared. Her lucky dip - not so much a meal, more a vegetarian horse d'oeuvre made from finely chopped chaff, crisp sliced apple and soft juicy pear is laid before her. She'll check the stable to make sure that the bed is clean and that the fresh hay, the water butt, the meal and the dip are in place. Then, and only then, shall I be dismissed. I'll know when I am done with, she'll turn her ample but shapely rump towards me and lift her tail. I may go. Her highness, will dismiss me with one final snort which I have always assumed to be: 'Don't be late in the morning'.

Who'd have a mare? Geldings are so much easier and not nearly so demanding.

B G


----------



## jamesqf (Oct 5, 2009)

Speed Racer said:


> Works the same on my end with my boys. :wink:


Not quite the same, I think, as we're a rather more mixed threesome than your gang seems to be. One human, one horse, and one Bossy Collie to tell us what to do


----------



## draftrider (Mar 31, 2010)

Barry Godden said:


> Who'd have a mare? Geldings are so much easier and not nearly so demanding.
> 
> B G


Funny. I have 3 mares and a gelding. The gelding is a snot, the mares are gentle as pie. Very rarely does anyone have a "mare day". I think the gelding has enough PMS for everyone.


----------



## Speed Racer (Oct 21, 2009)

jamesqf said:


> Not quite the same, I think, as we're a rather more mixed threesome than your gang seems to be. One human, one horse, and one Bossy Collie to tell us what to do


True, I have 3 horses, all geldings, and one Great Dane *****. 

The dog doesn't really interact much with the horses, but she has been known to let the grey Arab chew on her, for whatever reason. :shock:


----------



## xxBarry Godden (Jul 17, 2009)

I notice we are getting into dogs now.
Please add to my list of dependents one ageing terrier ***** who rules the house with a rod of iron
and 
one Rottweiler dog, who is a pretty tolerant chap for most of the time although he has a bark to bring the walls of Jericho tumbling down.

Sadly neither of the dogs is competent to come out with the horse these days but once upon a time many years ago I had the pleasure of owning a black Labrador who would walk _under_, repeat, under the belly of my horse of the time (a Palomino gelding) whenever the road got a bit narrow and a car wanted to pass us by.
Oh Happy Days.

B G


----------



## kevinshorses (Aug 15, 2009)

WildBill: You don't need a tall horse. I am 6'8 and let's just say it's been awhile since I wieghed 240lbs but my horses range from 15-15.3 and wiegh about 1100 to 1200 lbs. I have to take care to condition them and have good fitting tack but they carry me just fine. I have been riding for about 25 years now so that helps a fair bit also. The thing you will find if you ride a short horse is that it bothers other people far more than it bothers the horse. It seems like I always have somebody trying to sell me some big tall horse that looks like it was put together out of spare parts. They think I need a horse like that because it looks better. I'm not into looks much but I like pretty horses so I stay with my medium sized horses and it works out just fine. 

Find the right horse for yourself and don't worry about the age, size, color or conformation. Just like with real estate it's about location, location, location, when selecting your first horse it's about broke, broke, broke. If it's 25 years old but you can safely ride it then get it. If it's 5 years old but you might be able to ride it with some training stay the hell away from it.


----------



## Erin_And_Jasper (Jul 5, 2008)

^^kevin are you really 6'8???? i thought i was tall at 5'10!!!!!! i weight more than 200 and i ride a 1200 lb tb gelding. he runs and bucks just fine. i have never had any one say i was too big for him


----------



## kevinshorses (Aug 15, 2009)

Yup I'm really that tall. I have never played basketball on an organized team. And yes I know I could have made more money as a pro basketball player. You wouldn't believe how many strangers ask me personal questions like that. Nobody asks the fat lady on the scooter in Walmart how much she wieghs.


----------



## Jake and Dai (Aug 15, 2008)

Not meaning to prolong the height conversation but I am 6' tall and once had a clerk at a sports store tell me it was such a waste that I didn't play basketball. He was fitting me for running shoes at the time and was darn lucky he didn't get one up his nose for that comment!

But back on topic...My hubby is 6'3" and rides our 17h belgian cross. And truth be told, looks a bit small on him since our boy Jake is so darn wide!


----------



## PaintHorseMares (Apr 19, 2008)

kevinshorses said:


> Yup I'm really that tall. I have never played basketball on an organized team. And yes I know I could have made more money as a pro basketball player. You wouldn't believe how many strangers ask me personal questions like that. Nobody asks the fat lady on the scooter in Walmart how much she wieghs.


I'm 6'4" and asked that question all the time, too. When I was young I played in a few recreational leagues and quickly learned that 6'4" and 180 lbs is SHORT and LIGHT in the basketball world. I got a lot more black and blue playing basketball with the 'big guys' than I ever did on a horse.


----------



## dedebird (May 21, 2010)

lol my friend (no idea how tall she is) rides on her mini pony with her feet draging lol
and speaking of basket ball i may not me 6' anything yet but i am 5'5 or somthin like that i'm only 12 so n.n i think i'm tall my dad is always like sign up for basket ball i'm like... no thx


----------



## RawhideKid (May 10, 2010)

They should have a game of basketball on horse back. Gotta bounce the ball and all. At least we'd get everyone converted over to western. :lol: And ideal for us short fellers. Might get the horses over their spookiness too. :-o


----------



## xxBarry Godden (Jul 17, 2009)

There I keep saying this : "size doesn't matter".

I just don't know what Charles Atlas would say now.


----------



## jamesqf (Oct 5, 2009)

kevinshorses said:


> The thing you will find if you ride a short horse is that it bothers other people far more than it bothers the horse.


But doesn't it get expensive? I mean having to re-sole your riding boots every month 'cause your feet drag


----------



## kevinshorses (Aug 15, 2009)

jamesqf said:


> But doesn't it get expensive? I mean having to re-sole your riding boots every month 'cause your feet drag


Boy, that's a good one. Never heard that one before.:?


----------



## xxBarry Godden (Jul 17, 2009)

Where has Wild Bill disappeared to? - he started all this.

Now at a mere 6ft 4 it seems he is a bit on the short side.

As for me , well I am a midget.


----------



## PaintHorseMares (Apr 19, 2008)

jamesqf said:


> But doesn't it get expensive? I mean having to re-sole your riding boots every month 'cause your feet drag


Why does this remind me of the Flintstones ?? ;-)


----------



## WildBillCody (May 12, 2010)

i was measured today topping out at 6'6"


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

Well, I seem to have missed out on this whole thing when it started but better late than never, I guess. Welcome to the forum WBC and in my honest opinion, there is no such thing as being too big to ride so long as you can get into the saddle under your own power. It is all about finding a horse that fits your size and riding ability. You may end up being more comfortable on a draft or draft cross horse just because they are a bit bigger, but they also tend to be more mellow than the smaller breeds. However, that being said, any decent sized QH or similar breed should be able to pack you wherever you wanted to go for as long as you wanted to ride. The breed you look into might also vary depending on which discipline you want to get involved with. Are you more interested in riding english or western or maybe both?

Also, I just wanted to add that so long as they are trained properly, a draft takes to riding as well as any other breed. This is my percheron gelding John that I started and rode a few times last year.









Though I will tell you that after a lifetime of riding horses that were usually shorter than 15 hands, sitting on something that is 18 hands was quite an eye opener LOL.


----------



## Cat (Jul 26, 2008)

My husband is 6'4 and weighs around 200 lbs. That weight for a guy that tall - he is pretty thin! However, he rides a 15.2 hand draft cross. When he started riding him as a 3-4 year old, he was actually 14.3 - but so wide that he looked fine on him. Horse carries him with no problem. 

I'm 5'9 but also about 200 lbs. A haflinger who is between 13.3 - 14 hands is my main riding horse and he can out-go all other horses on the trail. 

A nice stocky horse takes up a lot of leg and as long as that stocky horse is fit - he would be able to carry you all day long.


----------



## mom2pride (May 5, 2009)

There is a horse out there for you...don't worry!!!  Look for a horse who has a short-ish back, and is large in bone...I don't think height guarentees strength, and QH's started out on the short end 14-14.3 hh, and they were bred to carry around cow poke around all day...


----------



## xxBarry Godden (Jul 17, 2009)

Well Wild Bill, 
if you bought a pair of those high heeled,fancy, shiney, tooled, Western boots, like I used to see in Cutter Bills down on Westheimer in Houston

and 
you did a deal with SMRobs about that absolutely stunning Percheron which stands way up in the sky, 

then 
you could look down on our Kevin 

although 
I suspect he'd be off and away down the trail before you could say 'Giddy-up'.

Maybe you could top it all off with one of those tall crowned Texan stetsons 

- Man, your head would be up in the clouds. 

You've simply got to go for it now.

It seems that size doesn't matter.

B G

PS Give a thought for we little guys down below on our ponies.


----------

